# STX38 John Deere 920 trans. issues



## Norski42 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm looking for a shifter fan for my 920-017 series transmission. (Peerless) I can't seem to find one. My tractor is stuck in reverse.
Thank you,
Tom


----------



## Norski42 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey, I made my own. Tractor is up and running!


----------

